

Ask HN: Recruiters sending candidates that already reached out to me - veyron

I've been receiving emails from recruiters offering candidates for a job I posted on the whoishiring from many months ago.  I already received his resume from a direct communication with the person.  I am concerned that, if I do decide to go ahead with the candidate, the recruiting firm will try to claim that by din of having his resume I would owe the recruiter a finding fee.  Is this something I should be concerned about?  Is there anyway I can protect myself from this type of attack in the future?
======
relaunched
Is this a recruiter you have an existing relationship with? If not, it's
strange that a recruiter would reach out coldly, with a candidate name and
other information.

If it's someone you work with or have some sort of relationship with, I would
respond ASAP and say something like, "This person reached out to me directly,
via (method) on (this date). We are currently evaluating him/her." And
possibly re-iterate that you are willing to engage a recruiter for new
candidates...blah blah blah.

Recruiters aren't the enemy. The sooner you get it out in the open, the
better. This is a very mild example of the types of awkward / uncomfortable
conversations that you'll have as a founder / manager. Get used to it.

IANAL (Not Legal Advice)

~~~
daveyl
I agree. You need to let the recruiter know up front that you already have
this person.

